# CUPS and Brother DCP-145c



## pieside (Jan 21, 2014)

Does anyone have successfully configured CUPS with the Brother DCP-145C printer model ?
I've followed the instructions written here :  http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/cups/ but the driver available here is only for Linux :  http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html. Is there a way to do something to adapt it for FreeBSD ?


----------

